# For those who want to chat and laugh ....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I thought it might be nice to have a thread for members to have a laugh and a chat

EVERYONE WELCOME


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

​
Great idea Suzie, I brought the coffee and the biscuits but I didn't bake them myself as I thought I'd save you that trauma!! 

Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Loving the cow picture!!!!

I'll have a biccy Amanda lol

Just finished watching x factor - i swear they get worse every year


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah we're watching MotoGP bike racing rather than X Factor!

Enjoy your biccy 

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kirsty I think it gets worse every time also 

I will bake some muffins tomorrow for when the biscuits have all gone  

X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm going to  my mother!    Honestly I've never known anyone who can turn every situation around to be about her quite like she can!    My poor Sis went through 3 days of labour and ended up having a section at 1am today and my mother's traumatised   After listening to her on and off all day in the end I had to point out she hadn't given birth to her!    

Axxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i think i am gonna like it in here ladies    if i can join


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome popsi  you like my cow pic  how's things since panel?

I just realised I called the thread for those we want to chat and not for who want to chat  so just had to edit everyones posts on this page 

Right off to bedfordshire  and back with muffins in morning


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i came for the muffins.. am i too early or too late !!! ... suzie.. to say its frustrating is an understatement !! i never believed when people said this was the worse bit


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess when you are working towards panel you have something to occupy you so to speak but now it is just waiting! Just remember your little one is out there for you 

Fil ate 4 muffins of mine earlier so all gone.sorry   

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well what you doing on here then Suzie, why aren't you baking us some more?   We neeeeeeeeed muffins! 

Axxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I made rocky roads but BIL ate all those  

Will make some more tomorrow


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

OK   We been to visit new neice tonight she is gooooooooooooooorgeous!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww bless   when you get pic let me see one 

We are having bbq tomorrow if weather nice 

Also have to go to local school as new church being launched and dh is chairman of community residents group here 
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

suzie...     how dare you give away our muffins, i agree with Amanda you need to be making more..i like blueberry ones   .. 

amanda.. congrats on being a new auntie.. i agree we need photos

suzie.. cant believe you are planning a bbq the weather her is TERRIBLE !!! it has hammered down all day and given the same for tomorrow !!

got up this morning and DH said he had been thinking of where to go today to get out for a bit... uh oh .. second plan darling i had decided to paint the hall stairs and landing  .. so did that today and off out to buy paint tomorrow for nursey


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

​
Hope you are all well?

Suzie I think you should make double choc chip muffins 

Amanda - Congrats aunty!!!

Popsi hows the painting going?

Ive got a bored DH on my hands today, cant wait till he goes back to work tomorrow   

Oh well, better think of some games to keep him amused  Ive tried the cleaning game but thats not working  Maybe fish and chips on beach and a few games in the arcades will do the trick!

Love Kirsty xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Kirsty my dh has gone into work today after 9 weeks off and I am sooo bored  

I am in process of making apple crumble and blackberry and apple pasties 

busy weekend here so having a quiet day, well at quiet as I can with a 3yr old, a puppy and 2 cats 

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

If your bored Mrs you could always come and help moi shovel you know what!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Tempting


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

The cleaning game now I need to try that!   Don't think my Dh would fall for it either! 

Out to Gym to meet DH now so catch ya all later 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Are there any muffins left?  I'm working from home and starvin'!
Might go and investigate the cupboards...  

Jen


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry all out of muffins  

I am at work tonight  First shift back in nearly a year  

Hope everyone is ok 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jen

Welcome hun! 

Sorry I will replenish the treat stocks! 



 at work Soooze!

Axxxxxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Mmmm, that looks good Amanda.  There wasn't much in the cupboards so I rustled up some Chelsea Buns in the breadmaker.  Anyone want one?

Soooze - Hope your shift goes well this evening and it isn't too tiring.  I am always whacked when I go back to work, even after a short break.  Good luck!

Waves and hi's to everyone else.
Jen


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh Chelsea buns , yummmmm  

Work was ok , amazing how nothing seems to have changed  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon All!

Do we need a new catchy title for this thread?  I did have one suggestion but Suzie poo-poo'd it! 

Hope you're all ok, I lurve chelsea buns! Yummmmola!

Axxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I did have one suggestion but Suzie poo-poo'd it!


Yeah shes like that int she! 

What was the suggestion then?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't say or she'll  me! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes I will  you!  

Where's all the biscuits gone?

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I can't say or she'll  me!
> 
> Axxx


Ok whisper it to me and I'll say......cos I likes a good spanking I does.  Wakes you up in a morning.


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

weeble said:


> AmandaB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > I did have one suggestion but Suzie poo-poo'd it!
> ...


yes come on tell us this suggestion!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i want to know the suggestion too now ..... i promise i will bring chocolates and wine if someone spills the beans LOL !! xx hope you are all having a good week


----------

